# The Rose of Versailles



## Caffy (Jun 15, 2007)

Soo.... This is a look inspired by the manga The Rose of Versailles...

Childhood favourite of mine... 





 A princessy look!
Anyhoo... Here goes!




The colours I used

Face:
Mac Studio Fix Fluid in NC 20 + Mineralize in NC 20
Shiseido Peach Concealer
Mac Dollymix blush
Kevyn Aucoin Moist Glow in Liquifuschia
Allison Raffale Translucent Powder
Nars Shimmery Loose Powder in Venus

Eyes
Mac Sushi Flower
Nars Sandra, Pandora, Victoria's Secret Flirt
Testimo Glitter liner
Daiso #5 # 2 lashes
Sephora lower lashes ( I think too long!)
L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black mascara

Lips
Majolica Majorca in RS492





*@&#(*@&(#*&@# my no makeup look..i know HORRID






MIX my foundations for an exact match





Ta-da! Foundation and Concealer on face.... Wow so pale?






Eyebrows.. I use this Japanese brand..I dont know the brand Name..it's sword cut so very cool





I take the pale yellow gold side of Sandra and make a light wash up to my brow bone.





Look very light like this..






Then I take the glittery pink VS eyeshadow and proceed to make a more intense wash up to crease.










Then I take Sushi Flower, and concentrate that on the outer v of my eye... Not an intense colour...as it's not pigmented..but i think it's still a cute e/s









Then I take the shimmery white of Pandora ( Nars) and line on lower lid..like this..








Yea...end up like this... 












Mascara, Glitter liner and End up like this..












Daiso #2 lash and then put it on close to your lash line..




Sephora lower lashes...




*Sorry a lil crooked..* I got a phone call from my friend and chatted while putting it on..haha








Daiso #5 and add that on top of the Daiso #2 lash..for a more intense flirty lash line.. YAY!




Woohoo Half way done!




Pat on some intense cream blush by KA. I love it..it's super moist and glowy, and it is a great base for powder blush too.








This blush is very intense...but it looks great with all these lashes .! So girly ..I love it. Just brush a bit on , concentrating on your cheekbones




Alrightie... Almost done..








This lipgloss..is sparkly raspberry pink...Very Princessy

The next photos have been photoshopped cuz my camera has flash problems... hehe I changed the contrast a bit!


















Thank kew so much! Sorry it didn't look like the original...but i tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bon Weekend!! everyone ! Ciao Ciao


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't see any of the pictures.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I can't see any of the pictures._

 
might be in the process of being edited since it was just posted

edit. nah the specktra pictures just aren't showing up


----------



## Caffy (Jun 15, 2007)

I fixed it!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 15, 2007)

Very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your freckles hehe.


----------



## macface (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks so pretty.


----------



## sulci (Jun 16, 2007)

pretty


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2007)

Those lashes look great on you Caffy! I'll need to hit up that Daiso place if I'm ever back in Vancouver, hehe.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 16, 2007)

This is such a pretty princessy look!!  Great job


----------



## boudoir (Jun 16, 2007)

I always love your makeup! Always so well done and creative!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 17, 2007)

Love it Caffy! It's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dolly Mix looks wonderful on you, isn't it a gorgeous blush? x


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 17, 2007)

very pretty - and great tut - thank you


----------



## Pei (Jun 17, 2007)

Great Tut Caffy!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 17, 2007)

i love it! you are so brave! it turned out wonderful! great tut!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 17, 2007)

i looove how girly cute it is!


----------



## pure_diamond (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the simple look .


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

You are adorable!


----------



## nyrak (Jun 20, 2007)

Really gorgeous - great job!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

this is gorgeous... you're so beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you doll! this is totally adorable!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Aww so pretty.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Cute! I love the Rose of Versailles!


----------



## pichima (Sep 2, 2007)

i love it! you look like a doll, almost unreal, and your skin is glowing!
good job


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

You look adorable...I Love the lashes.....


----------

